# It's Been A While ...



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2013)

... since I last linked this one up I think.

Time for a reprisal Johnny Bad ***!

[video=youtube_share;XClkbLHeevs]http://youtu.be/XClkbLHeevs[/video]

I should note, given that this is not an age restricted forum, that there is mild obscenity in this.


----------



## Takai (Mar 30, 2013)

Funny....I could have sworn I say a franchise for this at the mall.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha! I'd study that system.


----------

